# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Steekwond

## lovebear

ik weet niet precies waar ik dit zou moeten plaatsen, maar dit leek me het geschikste...
ik heb iets heel raars meegemaakt...
zaterdag had iemand mij neergestoken, dus had een steekwond van ong. 2 cm diep...
nou is het zo dat ik er vandaag (4 dagen later) bijna niks meer van zie, zo snel dat het genezen is!!!
hoe kan dat nou ooit!! :EEK!:  ik snap er echt helemaal geen sikkepit van...
ik weet niet hoe lang de normale genezingstijd is van een steekwond, maar dat kan toch echt geen 4 dagen zijn?? :Confused:

----------


## Nikky278

Misschien dat je huid zich al heeft kunnen herstellen, maar dat de wond dieper nog niet genezen is... Ik weet het niet. Lijkt mij dat je er inderdaad wel langer iets van zou moeten zien. Voel je het nog wel, of dat ook niet? 
Ben je wel naar een dokter geweest met die wond...? Lijkt me sowieso wel slim om een tetanusspuit te halen, wie weet wat er aan dat mes (ga ik maar even van uit) heeft gezeten...

Xx

----------


## lovebear

tja ik voel het idd nog wel, dat is het rare...het voelt alsof de hele wond er nog zit,de pijn enzo...(al heb ik een hele hoge pijngrens...) maar aan de buitenkant is vrij weinig meer te zien...alleen nog een littekentje...
maar ja durf eigenlijk niet naar de dokter...ben bang dat hij vragen gaat stellen enzo....
wat is het risico als ik niet ga en ik heb dat uh tentanus dinges???wat gebeurt er dan?

----------


## Nikky278

Als ik jou was zou ik toch maar even naar de dokter gaan. Je hoeft hem/haar niks te vertellen over hoe je die steekwond hebt gekregen of wie het heeft gedaan, voor de dokter gaat het om de behandeling. Tetanusinfecties komen niet veel voor, maar als het zover is, krijg je wel de nodige problemen. De infectie wordt vaak veroorzaakt door straatvuil of bijvoorbeeld een beet. Ik heb wat voor je opgezocht, lees dat maar eens door:

Wanneer een wond met de Tetanus bacterie geïnfecteerd raakt, produceert deze een gifstof. Het gif bindt zich aan de zenuweinden en veroorzaakt aanhoudende verkrampingen van de spieren. Vaak begint het met de kaakspieren; vandaar de lekenterm voor tetanus 'kaakklem'. De verkramping van de spieren kan zo sterk zijn dat botten breken. De behandeling van tetanus patiënten bestaat uit toedienen van spierverslappende medicijnen en verpleging in een donkere en geluidarme omgeving. Iedere prikkel, dus ook licht en geluid, kan namelijk een verkramping veroorzaken. In extreme gevallen moet de patiënt verlamd worden om de verkramping van de spieren tegen te gaan. In dergelijke gevallen moet kunstmatige beademing plaatsvinden.

Niet alleen worden aan mensen die verre vakantiereizen maken tetanusinjecties 
gegeven, maar ook aan mensen die gewoon in Nederland blijven. Dit gebeurt na de 
grote of kleinere verwondingen van alle dag. Lang niet altijd zijn het grote en ernstige 
met straatvuilverontreinigde verwondingen die tot tetanus leiden. Heel vaak zijn het 
juist kleine -wondjes waarbij iemand er niet eens aan denkt om een tetanusinjectie te 
halen! Ook vindt de verwonding heel vaak binnenshuis plaats of' door de prik door de 
doorn van een roos, een diepe speldenprik of een mensenbeet.

Ter voorkoming van Tetanus zijn er twee verschillende stoffen die toegediend kunnen 
worden. Het vaccin dat zorgt ervoor dat het lichaam antistoffen tegen de 
tetanusbacterie gaat maken. Het duurt dan enige tijd voordat de afweerstoffen 
aangemaakt zijn. Wanneer directe afweer tegen een mogelijke infectie nodig is, zoals 
bij verwondingen het geval is, worden in een aantal gevallen (zie schema) ook 
'anti-tetanus immunoglobulinen' toegediend. Dit zijn kant en klare, direct werkzame, 
antistoffen tegen de bacterie die je zo kan inspuiten. Deze antistoffen worden uit het 
bloed van mensen bereid en heten daarom 'Menselijk Anti Tetanus Immuno Globulinen' 
(M.A.T.I.G.)
Tetanus komt overal in de wereld voor, het meest in de ontwikkelingslanden. Dat is een 
belangrijke reden om mensen die een verre reis gaan maken te adviseren zich tegen 
tetanus te laten inenten.

De wereldgezondheidsorganisatie adviseert regelmatige vaccinatie: eenmaal in de tien 
Jaar. Er is dan voortdurend een afdoende bescherming tegen tetanus aanwezig.


Dus als ik jou was zou ik de dokter even bellen voor een afspraak... Better safe than sorry.

Xx

----------


## lovebear

tja misschien heb je wel gelijk...dan ga ik dat morgen maar eens snel doen...bedankt voor de informatie!

----------

